# Quick help please!! bala sharks, platy, neons!!



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm thinking about putting my two small balance sharks in my tank with my platys, neons, and headlights tail lights. Will they be ok together?? They're in a tank with serpaes and silver tip tetras and they've been aggressive towards them and the sharks aren't doing well at all. We just lost one the other day.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Move the Balas. They are a peaceful fish and won't do well with agressive ones. But bottom line, you have no tank large enough for Bala's. They really need at least a 120 gallon tank as they reach 12 inches when fully grown. They also do better with at least 3 even better 5 in a group. It's a shame pet stores don't ask when they sell fish like that, especially Clown Loachs. I have two in a 60g and am going to have to buy a much larger tank for them, so I am in the same boat as you.

Never the less, if they are going to get killed, move them now and figure out what to do with them later.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

They grow fairly quickly. You'll be looking at a new tank in 5-6 months, or pained/stunted/stressed/dead fish.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep thats what we did. And yea we didnt realize we would need a bigger tank sooner rather then later. LFS didnt ask us what size tankwe have. We had 3, but we lost two over the course of maybe 2 weeks. In a month we are moving and plan to get a 100 or 120g tank actually so we are hopeing he makes it until then. Surprisingly he is doing great. Swims with the rest of the fish, starting to pick up the goofy trates that the Platys have. Atleast these fish dont bother the shark. Very peaceful in there:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

Balas are awsome and peaceful fish and should have no problem getting along with platys and tetras but like eveyone says you need a bigger tank if keeping Balas. I have three myself in a 20 gallon and they are small now but I am looking to switch them to a 150g in about 2 months. Definately get those guys away from your tetras. i thought about gettig some tetras but after what you're saying i think I'll pass. good luck.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Well after the Bala move, not long after we lost one (he was already very small and weak before we moved him into the Platy and neon tank) RIP little guy....
However, the other Bala is doing wonderful. We thought at first he was eventually going to be sick like the others because when we would feed him worms or the brine shrimp, one or two actually came out of the side of him!! 
We thought he was going to get smaller and wither away like the ohter two did from not getting enough to eat.
But we havent seen that happen in a long time and hes doing great. Loves his tank mates, even developed their goofy behavior as well. We cant wait to get him in his new 100gl tank soon. Hopefully he still makes it by then.
:fish-in-bowl:


----------

